# Cannot find PluginInitCustomFields.lua for BeardyReplace.lrplugin



## jljonathan (Jan 29, 2010)

On a Mac- SN 1'.6.2, I would like to rename some of the custom metadata fields in the BeardyReplace.lrplugin but I can't find the PluginInitCustomFields.lua anywhere. Where does it reside? If John B. happens to be answering this, please explain #5 Final review-Best. What is it used for and what are the settings?
Thanks again
Jonathan


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 29, 2010)

It's inside the plug-in. Open it with Finder.


----------



## jljonathan (Jan 29, 2010)

John
Thanks. That one was a little tricky to find hiding inside there.
Can you also explain #5 Final review-Best. What is it used for and what are the settings?
How and where does one pay to register? 
Thanks again
Jonathan


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought I explained that final review somewhere very recently - here we go http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=9'2'.msg6'749#msg6'749

I'll shortly be announcing how to pay and register. 

John


----------



## jljonathan (Jan 29, 2010)

John
I've have re-read that dialog and I still don't understand the #5 SC Final review-Best. Is it sifting out from Current work based on ratings? Sorry, just a little slow here. Maybe if you explained the settings of #5 and it's end use I could make the leap. Everything else is clear as a bell and very useful.
Thanks
Jonathan


----------

